# The next two weeks: cold, Cold, COLD!



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

Some are saying some of the coldest weather this decade. Others are saying the coldest arctic outbreak in the last 25 years! :-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep predictions up here are for sub- zero evenings and at best single digit days


----------



## Marc (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure am glad I have a nice stack of wood ready to go.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 8, 2009)

[Insert obligatory, snide reference to global warming here.]


----------



## tcharron (Jan 8, 2009)

[insert snide comment about climate change caused by overall global warning here]

Buuuuuuuut!  The good news is there's a potential hefty storm coming Tue-Wed when that cold blast comes in.


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2009)

If we can't get the snow, I'll be satisfied with the consistently good snowmaking temps...


----------



## snafu (Jan 8, 2009)

Can it get too cold to make snow?


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

snafu said:


> Can it get too cold to make snow?



Not technically I don't think, but you eventually run the risk of freezing pipes, and that's a bad thing.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep predictions up here are for sub- zero evenings and at best single digit days



No way that's the coldest of the decade or 25 years. Back in January '04 we had a stretch where up in the ADK's, Placid and Saranac area, it was -20 to -30 at night and -10 at best during the day. I know because I was hiking and camping then.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm nervous,,,are any lakes up north frozen yet???  It will be a good winter for hockey on natural ponds..


----------



## tcharron (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not technically I don't think, but you eventually run the risk of freezing pipes, and that's a bad thing.



I dunno.  Armchair ski operators might say if it gets too cold, you could end up with granular iceballs coming out of the guns.  Guess it would depend, I know some of the guns actually have heated nozzles...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm psyched for pond hockey. I welcome the cold with open arms.


----------



## KingM (Jan 8, 2009)

MichaelJ said:


> No way that's the coldest of the decade or 25 years. Back in January '04 we had a stretch where up in the ADK's, Placid and Saranac area, it was -20 to -30 at night and -10 at best during the day. I know because I was hiking and camping then.



I remember that. It was our first winter up here and that weather was a shock. It's one of the reasons we upgraded our heating systems; we were having a hard team keeping the rooms warm in those temps.

We had a group come up from North Carolina that week and all they had were light jackets and gloves.


----------



## Marc (Jan 8, 2009)

KingM said:


> I remember that. It was our first winter up here and that weather was a shock. It's one of the reasons we upgraded our heating systems; we were having a hard team keeping the rooms warm in those temps.
> 
> We had a group come up from North Carolina that week and all they had were light jackets and gloves.



I remember that stretch because I was still on with Auburn Fire Dept.  We had a kid crash his car over an 8' bank one night that it was -15F in central Mass and blowing probably 15 kts.  I had a pair of nitirle gloves in the pocket of my turnout coat on.  We pulled up on scene, I was driving the engine.  I hopped out of the truck pulled out the power unit for our hydraulic tools and started it.  I then grabbed the nitrile gloves from my pocket to help with extraction and by the time I got them from my pocket to my hands they were already stiff.  The kid was in real bad shape too, car on the roof, multiple severe trauma.  That was a scoop and screw if I've ever seen one.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm nervous,,,are any lakes up north frozen yet???  It will be a good winter for hockey on natural ponds..





davidhowland14 said:


> I'm psyched for pond hockey. I welcome the cold with open arms.



Speaking of pond hockey,  I was having lunch yesterday with one of the local orthodontists I refer patients to and he and some of his regular weekly league hockey buddies are going out to play in the US Pond Hockey Championships in Minnesota later this month.

http://www.uspondhockey.com/

Looks like a cool thing!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> Sure am glad I have a nice stack of wood ready to go.



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Some are saying some of the coldest weather this decade. Others are saying the coldest arctic outbreak in the last 25 years! :-o



of course.. every winter we go away skiing with a family in our neighborhood. it always seems to be the harshest weather of the winter whichever weekend we pick (guess we should give up on January).


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 8, 2009)

It's pretty friggin cold in K right now.  I actually went with 3 layers under my shell and 2 layers under my pants.  I was pretty good most of the day, but some of the chair rides were brutal.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 8, 2009)

MichaelJ said:


> No way that's the coldest of the decade or 25 years. Back in January '04 we had a stretch where up in the ADK's, Placid and Saranac area, it was -20 to -30 at night and -10 at best during the day. I know because I was hiking and camping then.


 
That was the year I had quarter-half mile walks to class at 8AM, some across the top of a fairly windy hill with no tree cover. That was a cold year. At -20F, if you go outside while your hair is still we from taking a shower, it will still freeze under a decent wool hat. I think snot was actually frozen in my nostrils at some points.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> That was the year I had quarter-half mile walks to class at 8AM, some across the top of a fairly windy hill with no tree cover. That was a cold year. At -20F, if you go outside while your hair is still we from taking a shower, it will still freeze under a decent wool hat. I think snot was actually frozen in my nostrils at some points.



Got some perspective on NORTH New York weather  frankly it was a helluva lot colder here in the late 60's up to the mid 1970s   . I vividly remember annual  7-10 day snaps up here at 30-35 below zero raw twmps no windchill factored in . It's a VERY DRY cold that often makes your nostrils almost stick together . Face masks are required  

Rooter EVEN today  it's NOT uncommon  to wear 2  fleece layers under our ski pants/bibs  and-3 technical layers under our  shells, with a full balaclava  and i use a moisture guard mask under my helmet and goggles  almost everyday we ski here . Tremblant and the Northern Dacks  can get COLD .  Gotta be comfy !!


Relatives from Downstate and MA  always remark on just how cold it really is and take  several warming breaks during the course of a day . Bilski can tell you all boutr this kinda cold and anyone who went to Clarkson , SLU  or Potsdam knows it  well


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter EVEN today  it's NOT uncommon  to wear 2  fleece layers under our ski pants/bibs  and-3 technical layers under our  shells, with a full balaclava  and i use a moisture guard mask under my helmet and goggles  almost everyday we ski here . Tremblant and the Northern Dacks  can get COLD .  Gotta be comfy !!



I hear ya, and I was well prepared for today.  Usually I bring the thaw, so I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hear ya, and I was well prepared for today.  Usually I bring the thaw, so I'm pleasantly surprised.



Great  !  I always love the fun of pulling off my boots after 6 hrs of deep freeze action  -- lotsa huffin and puffin  

Damn near have to cook them to get them off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 8, 2009)

I was a 4 layer player today in PA..that doesn't happen much..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 9, 2009)

yay, Yay, YAY!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

bump for stoke..and we're getting a snowstorm tomorrow..single digit temperatures in PA next week so it's gonna be cold up north..not mad brick but mad cinderblock..


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump for stoke..and we're getting a snowstorm tomorrow..single digit temperatures in PA next week so it's gonna be cold up north..not mad brick but mad cinderblock..



Storm skiing tomorrow in the Pocono's  Hope the weather reports keep the throngs away.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Storm skiing tomorrow in the Pocono's  Hope the weather reports keep the throngs away.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It's always empty on snowy days in the Poconos..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's always empty on snowy days in the Poconos..


what's the forecast looking like?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> what's the forecast looking like?



6-10inches from tomorrow morning to Sunday morning..I think the Poconos could get more..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great  !  I always love the fun of pulling off my boots after 6 hrs of deep freeze action  -- lotsa huffin and puffin
> 
> Damn near have to cook them to get them off


I was getting ready to bust out the hammer and chisel at the end of today!!


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm nervous,,,are any lakes up north frozen yet???  It will be a good winter for hockey on natural ponds..



The fishing shacks are all out on the ice in Brattleboro and the guys were in them yesterday afternoon.  So at least for B'boro the ice is OK.   I still like to give it a couple weeks after a rain event like we had.

Crapuweather has a lovely graph for next week that I would love to believe:







I hope everyone is out sliding this weekend, especially those in PA, NY and CT grabbing the goods coming down today/tonight!
I love it when people stay away because it snows!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2009)

15 below zero this am when i got up . a toasty 7 below now


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 10, 2009)

about 15 below here on Burke Mt as of this 7 am or so.  Currently approx 9 below.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2009)

billski said:


> I love it when people stay away because it snows!



yeah....I never quite "got" that


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 12, 2009)

"Highs" of zero predicted for Friday in much of the Northeast.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> "Highs" of zero predicted for Friday in much of the Northeast.




My favorite is negative (minus) zero.  -0

It always feels nicer than just plain old zero  :dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope my boot gloves arrive before Thursday!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 12, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> "Highs" of zero predicted for Friday in much of the Northeast.



I'm really trying to decide if I want to go to the NASTAR training at Pats on Friday.


----------



## KingM (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks rather nippy, eh? Not exactly the coldest weather evah! as some people were saying, though. Looks like just a few days, then warming to more seasonal temps over the weekend.


----------



## lerops (Jan 12, 2009)

Are the conditions pretty much the same everywhere these days? Usually I follow the snow, but for  the long weekend I can't decide.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2009)

lerops said:


> Are the conditions pretty much the same everywhere these days? Usually I follow the snow, but for  the long weekend I can't decide.



Generally yes.  The smaller areas are still recovering.  SVT has pretty much caught up now.  There have been snow accumulation surprises and will continue to be all week.


----------



## KingM (Jan 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Generally yes.  The smaller areas are still recovering.  SVT has pretty much caught up now.  There have been snow accumulation surprises and will continue to be all week.



NVT is doing great, too. I went to Mad River yesterday and was quite happy with conditions. So long as it stays cold it will only get better, even if only an inch or two at a time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2009)

22 below zerp this am at the airport  with 30 below zero windchill  , supposed to be worst tonite and tomorrow 

Beautiful sunny day


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> 22 below zerp this am at the airport  with 30 below zero windchill  , supposed to be worst tonite and tomorrow
> 
> Beautiful sunny day



Let's see.  10 below is about the right temp for Girl Scouts to start selling cookies door to door...

Did you get your wool coat out yet?







Left the office at 8 last night, the damn temperature was toastin' at 35 degrees above.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 14, 2009)

17 degrees here..windchill is zero

at Mount Pocono..6 degrees..windchill negative 15..


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 14, 2009)

-50 windchill at the top of whiteface right now.  Warmest its going to be till Sat.  Well may be the wind will quited down but the air temp is only getting colder the nexttwo days. 
Warm up on the way this weekend


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the high was 9F today, getting ready for tonight when it goes below zero... and then you figure in the wind!

I know it's cold when I get in my car in the morning, depress the clutch and it resists and makes a not too healthy noise!


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I think the high was 9F today, getting ready for tonight when it goes below zero... and then you figure in the wind!
> 
> I know it's cold when I get in my car in the morning, depress the clutch and it resists and makes a not too healthy noise!



ewwww.  I hate those noises on a cold day when I need to get somewhere.  Good luck.

One of my NH colleagues just decided it was about time to let the dog in.    
He's trying to find his wool coat too.


----------



## KingM (Jan 16, 2009)

-23 in Warren at 6:30 AM. I'm a cold weather fan, but, uhm, maybe I won't go skiing today.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 16, 2009)

-5 in Wonderful Waltham this morning!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

8 degrees


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2009)

8 below zero at my house this morning. Pretty cold for Connecticut.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2009)

-5 on the way to work. But with no wind, it didn't feel brutal.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 16, 2009)

on my deck the temp reads -29!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

it looks like some warmer weather for next week..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2009)

-34 this morning on one thermo. My other thermo that has a battery powered temp gauge 20 yards from the house, stopped registering how damn cold it was and was reading "- -".

Went out and threw some boiling water off the deck to watch it instantly vaporize. The sound it makes is kind of cool. I took some video but forgot to bring the camera to work.

The truck started REALLY hard this morning :-? And the clutch stuck to the floor for a bit.

Luckily, the dog didn't freeze to the ground when she took a leak . Although, her paws got cold really fast.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 16, 2009)

Thermometer is reading 1F now, now we can swim in the Pemi!


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 16, 2009)

where is the storm speculation thread for the sunday/monday "dump"?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Saturday morning the car thermometer read -18°F at the base of Cannon. It was cold, but thankfully there was no wind and the snow was great


----------

